# Forum upgraded to vB 3.7 RC1



## Chris (Mar 22, 2008)

There may (and probably will) be some bugs. If you find anything broken, please post it here.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 22, 2008)

Does this mean all of our posts are gonna disappear again?


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2008)

No.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 22, 2008)




----------

